# Can't feel your back ?



## d2r2ddd (Apr 3, 2014)

try these ... 

Chest Supported Row "Countdown" - YouTube


Batwing Row "Countdown" - YouTube







courtesy of Chest Supported Row "Countdowns" | Ben Bruno


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 3, 2014)

I do something similar but use back of incline to rest forearm on to get deeper stretch hanging db to the floor as im supported bent over. 

Those block db are rediculous..lol. who has some ..?


----------



## srd1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I do something similar but use back of incline to rest forearm on to get deeper stretch hanging db to the floor as im supported bent over.
> 
> Those block db are rediculous..lol. who has some ..?



Adjustable dumbbell ebay search think they have them up to 100lbs


----------

